

Dynamic Periodic Table - mhb
http://www.ptable.com/#

======
mechanical_fish
The interface feels a bit on the skittish side – it's one of those pages where
you're afraid to move because it's going to change something, and where
dragging the mouse around threatens to give you a seizure. And I'm not sure
the color scheme is going to win any design awards.

But, still, excellent. There's a great deal of information in there. It beats
consulting a big paper handbook.

~~~
scarmig
Yeah, the skittishness is my biggest critique of it.

I think adding a quarter of a second delay would be a good fix. If you move
out of an element, go into another, you've got to remain in that one element
for a quarter of a second before it changes. If you exit it before then, the
timer is reset and you stay on the original element's details.

Also: if you're navigating by keyboard and on the orbitals tab, there's a bug
when you're on Be. You can't hit the up arrow to go to Helium, despite it
being visually placed above Beryllium. Nitpicky, I know.

Edited to add: not the creator, just offering some random impressions to the
creator, if she/he's reading.

------
japhyr
I'm a high school science teacher, and I love this. I've always been surprised
at how few wide-format periodic tables are out there. I think the periodic
table looks much cleaner in the wide format, and it's much easier to teach
atomic structure using the wide format.

I look forward to seeing how students respond to playing with this next week.

------
necro
The temperature slider at the top which when changed dynamically shows the
gas/liquid/solid state of each element is a nice touch.

~~~
umarmung
Not just a nice touch. I just learned from it that Helium is the only element
that will not have a solid phase at zero Kelvin at room pressure!

When I wiki'd that I also learned about the freaky phenomenon of superfluids.
:)

------
Lucent
The Wikipedia windows that open are the _least_ of this site's functionality.
Watch the Demo linked at the top.

~~~
trafficlight
Thanks. I didn't even see the tabs at the top.

------
swah
All the Gold that we (humans) have ever mined makes only a cube with 20m side.
Does that sound right?

~~~
scarmig
Yup.

If you beat a 8000 m^3 cube into a big sheet of gold, you could cover the
entirety of Connecticut and Delaware.

~~~
swah
So we probably don't have enough gold to make a single ship using gold instead
of steel?

~~~
scarmig
The displacement of a Nimitz-class carrier is around 100,000 tons; if it's
entirely made of steel, that comes out to around 11,000 cubic meters, or a 22m
cube.

So, it seems like we would be a bit short of the amount of metal needed to
make one of them if we wanted it made entirely of gold. But the right order of
magnitude.

Of course, smaller ships are of far lower displacements, so we could make
several of them.

------
oconnor0
Helium is a liquid at 0K? I thought absolute zero meant everything was a
solid.

~~~
alokm
It forms a superconductor at low temp and the state depends on Pressure too.
Above a certain pressure it would be solid. If I remember the phase diagram
correctly.

EDIT: <http://www.google.com/search?q=phase+diagram+helium>

------
jonnytran
Why isn't this sort of thing the norm? After reading about dynamic pictures on
<http://worrydream.com/> I've become frustrated by how most things on the web
don't allow this sort of exploration by users.

------
beefman
Great! Now let's see the table of nuclides.

~~~
Lucent
All 4000 are under the Isotopes tab.

~~~
beefman
It's not quite the same.

------
peterknego
It's broken on iPad.

~~~
Lucent
How so? It should adjust layouts based on orientation.

------
goombastic
I wish I had this while in school.

